# Microsoft Security essentials



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I got vista working and I downloaded all the updates, including MS security exssintals antivirus.
My question is this, is it still as good as it used to be if used along with Malware bytes and superantispyware? or should I dl another one?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You're Okay.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

good cause I found problems with AVG free and Comodo is getting a little strange to me LOL

I'll give it a go as long as it works


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

well yall I cant download MSE updates, something about no internet connection ( as I type this from the same computer) granted its not as fast as dialup or my phone right now, but it is there, I cant wait till Wednesday when Century link cones and hooks up 20 meg to replace this 100 meg
mediacom 100 meg internet sucks


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

I've used Microsoft Security Essentials and it's a good AV. Yes, pair it up with MalwareBytes and you're good to go.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Use in comodo for now, when J get an Internet service that actually works I'll try downloading it again


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Scratch that last post, went back to AVG for now ran three separate scans and found three viruses? Ran malwarebyres and found 23 malware on it? either somebody is waiting for me to connect and putting them on by hacking in or Microsoft's site is under attack because theres one site other than MS I've been to on that computer, and thats AVG, I use this one to dl everything and transfer it by dvdrw since that one had no av on it


----------

